# Provo river with a guide last month



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

For our anniversary this year my wife got us a guided fly fishing trip to the lower Provo. It was a half day session and my wife got a good deal on groupon which is the only way we could really ever afford to do something like this as 26 years olds with a baby and a mortgage. It was my wife's first time fly fishing and my first time fishing with a guide. We both caught a lot of fish including some sweet browns, one nice rainbow, and a few huge whitefish. I made a YouTube video of the day. Our guide was Dave from simplyflyfishingutah and he was great. My wife's first time and she landed 8 and hooked into and lost at least that many. I lost track after about a dozen and Dave caught a couple while instructing my wife. At least 25 between the 3 of us. It was a cool experience fishing with a guide and I sure learned a lot about a river that has had me skunked since I started fly fishing. Before this trip I had caught maybe 5 fish on the middle Provo and none on the lower with at least half a dozen trips on each.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome video - thanks for sharing!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool video. Looks like a lot of fun.

So, that Dave guy....he gets paid for that??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Cool video. Looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> So, that Dave guy....he gets paid for that???
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Haha he ties the flies and tells my wife and I stand here! In the video there are a couple of instances where he tells me to move over, and I catch a fish first cast.

Hiring a guide is way out of my budget but in this case it was pretty cool. He definitely knew what he was doing. And 2 dozen fish were caught on his hand tied flies. And I took a picture of them. That was worth it right there!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool video. Sounds like a good time. 

Our business has a vendor that invites their clients on an 1/2 day guided fishing trip before providing a continuing education lunch. I have been a few times and find it worthwhile, even though I fish the LoPro regularly by myself. I find it helpful to pick the brains of guys that are better flyflingers than I and compare notes. It has definitely given me a few new ideas for when alone. 

The LoPro has a bit of a learning curve but it sounds like you are on your way to having consistent action. Even still, it dishes out a few slow days to everyone.


----------

